# What is the most powerful pepper spray you can buy?



## mlhouse (Feb 22, 2018)

I bought a can of pepper spray a few years ago and just to understand what it felt like, sprayed some onto my hand and rubbed it on my face with my eyes closed. It really wasn't as bad as I thought even though I didn't spray directly in my eyes.

Got me wondering, is a lot of the spray out there relatively weak? What's the best kind to buy that is guaranteed effective?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Regular pepper spray is ineffective on Mexicans, their systems are use to the capsicum in the spray, it is part of their diet.

On white people you need to get it in their eyes to work.

The most potent spray a civilian can buy is bear spray.

Personally I find 45 ACP to be more effective, next to 44 Rem Magnum.

On the PD we replaced the spray with Tasers..


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

mlhouse said:


> I bought a can of pepper spray a few years ago and just to understand what it felt like, sprayed some onto my hand and rubbed it on my face with my eyes closed. It really wasn't as bad as I thought even though I didn't spray directly in my eyes.
> 
> Got me wondering, is a lot of the spray out there relatively weak? What's the best kind to buy that is guaranteed effective?


Whatever your state law allows.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

MaterielGeneral said:


> Whatever your state law allows.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


It also depends on your experience. The amount of teargas I consumed in the military kinda gave me an immunity to it. While being a correction officer there was a couple circumstances where I was in a teargas environment without a mask and it didn't bug me to much. Prisoners were hating life.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I opted a long time ago for something that came in 9mm, .357 mag or .45 acp...


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> Regular pepper spray is ineffective on Mexicans, their systems are use to the capsicum in the spray, it is part of their diet.
> 
> On white people you need to get it in their eyes to work.
> 
> ...


I hear that SOCOM, but there are very nasty little caspiums, not from south/central Americas. Are you sure about this?

I have been a victim of a rogue officer and getting sprayed. I could have retaliated, and was not incapacitated, but VERY much agitated.

The swine sprayed me because I simply asked the charge and a badge #.

Lots of good cops, but the bad ones make all of them stink.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> I hear that SOCOM, but there are very nasty little caspiums, not from south/central Americas. Are you sure about this?
> 
> I have been a victim of a rogue officer and getting sprayed. I could have retaliated, and was not incapacitated, but VERY much agitated.
> 
> ...


I do believe there is a FDA limit on the Scoville units in pepper spray for humans, some of the hotter peppers can do eye damage.

No limit on bears though, I do believe they are affected through nasal membrane more than sight.

I have heard of some people getting hit with bear spray with the effect of putting them on the ground screaming in pain totally incapacitated.

We could not use it on the PD through the town lawyers opinions on liability.


----------



## ajk1941 (Feb 17, 2013)

Wasp spray! Can hit them in the face at 20feet away...


----------



## BerryTaylor (Apr 12, 2018)

hello


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

BerryTaylor said:


> hello


Why are you saying hello all over the place?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Think the wasp spray is fake news. Last time we had a heated discussion on here somebody of course had got it full and the face and it didnt bother them. After they figured out Mace was not worth a flip..the cop shoppe passed out some 10% and when that went stagnant they gave us 5% which they said worked just as well. From having seen it used..and having took a dose to the forehead on the first batch..it would incapacitate the heck out of me..but I am red headed light skinned Scots Irish boy and prob more susceptible and dont recall any of the spayees I heard about being from South of the Border. A rich pal who likes to hunt bought the bear spray and messed around with it and got it in his eyes. He said it was not nice. On some of the cop chat groups on Fake Book some of them say this one is good..and leaveds a long lasting red stain. I always carry a small jug just to have an option short of shooting somebody. Pesky pan handlers...time share salesmen..angry demonrats etc. Have squirted a few mean dogs with it will testify it dont work very well. Much better to use on light skinned humans. Clubs and guns are for mean dogs. 
https://www.amazon.com/Freeze-Pepper-Spray-NF-Stream/dp/B009QLZ5BI


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

If you need a really powerful pepper spray get a can of Bear Spray. It's way more potent than the pepper spray sold for use on humans. However don't use it on humans unless it's a matter of life or death as the legal consequences both criminal and civil could be a night mare


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Here boy! Here boy!


----------



## patrioteer (May 21, 2018)

For the few people on staff who still carry oc spray, my department issues sabre red. It is not taser effective, but it works quite well as long as the person you are spraying is not on some kind of super chemical cocktail or super mentally ill. And race has never been a factor for it working or not working for me. The sabre red has 2 million shu's while Fox Labs produces a spray with 5.3 million shu's. But scoville heat units really do not tell the story, what you need to look at is the percentage of major capsaicinoids contained in the spray. That's where the burn and the pain actually come from. Bear sprays are rated to 1%-2% major capsaicinoids while the sabre red has 1.33%. Which I believe is the most in a spray designed for humans. Most commercial oc sprays run 0.2%-0.7% and are too weak to be truly effective on a motivated or angry attacker. Still a good quality oc spray with more than 1% major capsaicinoids is another tool in your toolbox and one that will work much of the time. And sometimes a 357 hole in the head is not the prudent first move, not under rule of law anyway.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

a wide dispersal spray could come in handy for a mob confrontation at your entry perimeter or front door - nobody actually attacking but determined - could be a best first step before the SHTF goes nuke level and the shooting starts ....


----------



## patrioteer (May 21, 2018)

These work well for that too. But they are restricted and pricey at about $40 each.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

In all seriousness, I thought the Cold Steel version was the most powerful. However, it has been a few years since I read their claims on the brand.


----------



## patrioteer (May 21, 2018)

The Tourist said:


> In all seriousness, I thought the Cold Steel version was the most powerful. However, it has been a few years since I read their claims on the brand.


Cold Steel Inferno if I remember correctly. They claimed it was but then they discontinued the product. Not sure why.


----------

